# Maverick HPX V 17



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah move up to the 18HPX, with F150.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

HPX V 17 is a great boat. you looking new or used?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

most are rigged with 90's. The old ones that had 2 stroke has 115 and you occasionally see them with a 115 four stroke. I think a 90 is probably the best option. According to Maverick the 70 puts it at 39 mph so im thinking the 90 puts it at 45.


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

I own a 17v with the 115, I would say you lose an inch or so of draft. The upside is that this boat flies and gets great cruise speed and mpg. It all depends what you want draft or speed. The 90 2stroke is perfect for the boat, but I don't have a complaint about the 115. This boat gives you 1 hell of ride for its size. You won't be disapointed either way. Let me know if u have anymore questions, I have over 2000 hrs on my boat and motor.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought you already crossed Maverick off your list?
Find a 17hpx-v , or t (depending on your preference) and find a very clean used or leftover new yam 90 2 stroke. That isthe perfect match for the boat, i never liked their characteristics with four strokes.
I road on a 17 hpx-v that had a 130 yam 2 stroke, that was fun.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> I thought you already crossed Maverick off your list?
> Find a 17hpx-v , or t (depending on your preference) and find a very clean used or leftover new yam 90 2 stroke. That isthe perfect match for the boat, i never liked their characteristics with four strokes.
> I road on a 17 hpx-v that had a 130 yam 2 stroke, that was fun.


yea I'm still looking... I found out that it's harder to find a quality boat in the SC or NC area (which I didn't know) :-/.. So I was just trying to get a list of good boats to keep a running search for, just so when I see it (locally), I can go take a look.. If I were looking at that HPV, I would probably get a 90 etec..

gettingitdone--- definitely used


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

one of the best deals I have seen on this site. I am still kicking myself for not acting quicker and getting this one. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1312243701


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

i think there is a 98 Mirage on sale here. COmes with some pricey add on's and looks damn good for the year.


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

HELLS BAY MARQUESA


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> HELLS BAY MARQUESA


no kidding, if there was one out there (within my price range) I'd be all over it


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

you just missed a 17.8 that was for sale for a great price!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 2007 HPX-V with a 90 HP 2 Stroke Yamaha. With two guys, full gas tank and gear I run 35-39 and draft 10". I really like this boat. There is a very nice Hewes for sale on the Maverick Owners' forum that I would jump on if I were looking. Take a look.


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't laugh...but what do you guys mean when you say draft?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

> Don't laugh...but what do you guys mean when you say draft?


what the boat will float in, guys get really anal about that. There are some that would pay a 60 grand for a boat that can pole in 4" draft or essentially 4 inches of water. When I was learning all this I thought I needed 5" of draft but I learn it's all based where your fishing and your geographical region. A 5" draft in the keys with grass bottom is good because the bottom of your boat won't get damage if it bottoms out, here where I live in S. Carolina Charleston area. 10" of draft the oysters will eat your boat alive leaving you with less fiberglass than you started with. 8-10" of draft is plenty good, remember the less the draft of the boat your gonna get your butt pounded when the waves and winds pick up, just my opinion. There smarter guys than me out there and know more and will tell you diffrent.


----------



## Wrh6489 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok & your right about getting beat up, I take my skiff in the intercoastal & sometimes its scary with the wake off the bigger boats.


----------

